# 400 point Tourny



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Local Gaming Store is holding a Tourney coming up with the following rules:

Rules of Engagement:
Armies are no more than 400 points.
You MUST have at least one Troops choice.
You MAY (optional) have one HQ choice, but no more than one.
You may spend remaining points from anywhere in the Codex.
No models can have more than 2 Wounds
No 2+ Saves.
No vehicles with a total Armor Value greater than 33. This is calculated
by adding the Front, Side and Rear armor numbers (only count the Side once).
No ordnance weapons.


I have several lists but I'm having trouble deciding what to play

Space Marines:

10 man Tac Squad with missile launcher
10 man Tac Squad with missile launcher
Land Speeder with Heavy Bolter x2


Grey Knights:

5 man Strike Squad with PsyCannon 
Razor Back with Assault cannon and Psybolts
5 man Strike Squad With Deamon hammer and PsyCannon 
Razor Back with Assault cannon and Psybolts


Nids:

5 man Genestealer 
5 man Genestealer 
5 man Genestealer 
5 man Genestealer 
5 man Genestealer 
8 man Genestealer




I have every marine book so I can in theory play anything. The list I'm scared of is:

Sisters of Battle:

10 sisters with 2 meltaguns
3 walker Penitent Engine Squad


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

Stealers, because as long as you get the outflank charge your rending should tear straight through the penitent engines & Thais godforsaken flamers


----------

